# Almost Prime Time Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Water temps still dip below 60 and the crappie are almost ready to dance in the shallows. Today was a one here and one there kinda day again. Fished with a professional fisher women who never lost sight of a hit. Very impressed. She hooked this cat and it jumped 6 feet in the air..Mississippi tarpon I dubed it.









In the end they got a good mess of crappie. 









Capt Mike


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Just cant beat the smiles on kids' faces. Great work as always Capt Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

good job on the crappie & cat (smiles all around)


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great haul. The smiles say it all.


----------

